# Libre Sensor Read Errors



## Diabeticliberty (May 2, 2016)

Hello, hello and hello again all you Libre aficionados out there in Forumland.  I have 3 days left on a sensor.  The reader has pinged a couple of times with reminders that there are only 3 days left. About 5 or 6 times this afternoon I have had an error on the display saying something along the lines of sensor error try again in 10 minutes. When the meter got to a point that it was then able to read the sensor I shortly after got a low battery warning. My question is or questions are: Does the meter battery life have any bearing on its ability to read the sensor? Have any of you had this error displayed and was it battery related? If it's not meter battery related do you have any ideas as to what causes these errors? Any other advice or information you could offer would also be extremely welcome.


Be happy,
Geoff


----------



## Robin (May 2, 2016)

I've never had my battery get low during the life of a sensor, I've always charged it fully at the start and it's lasts the distance. ( I also charge it at he end,the instructions say to make sure it's at least half charged if you're going to store it unused for a while) so I've never had a low battery warning. However, on my previous sensor, I had the 'sensor error try again in 10 minutes' several times, but I've not had it at all on the current one, so maybe it depends on the sensor, or how well it's embedded itself in your arm, or something. I did notice I tended to get the error message at times when my blood sugar was changing rapidly, and any gaps in the trace on the readout tended to be at the peak, when it had stopped rising and started to fall again, so maybe it's when it's confused!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it. I did fully charge the battery when I first applied the sensor. I have also stuck it on charge a couple of times since. I got the read error for the first time twice on Saturday afternoon. The thing then seemed to settle down again. The scary part was that now I have got to trust the Libre I had left my other meter in the car and walked considerable distance in the middle of nowhere. It would be a gross understatement to suggest I was relieved when it started working again.  I have had read faults this afternoon and then the low battery message.  I do test an awful lot with it. Perhaps this might have some bearing on my battery usage.


----------



## AndBreathe (May 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hello, hello and hello again all you Libre aficionados out there in Forumland.  I have 3 days left on a sensor.  The reader has pinged a couple of times with reminders that there are only 3 days left. About 5 or 6 times this afternoon I have had an error on the display saying something along the lines of sensor error try again in 10 minutes. When the meter got to a point that it was then able to read the sensor I shortly after got a low battery warning. My question is or questions are: Does the meter battery life have any bearing on its ability to read the sensor? Have any of you had this error displayed and was it battery related? If it's not meter battery related do you have any ideas as to what causes these errors? Any other advice or information you could offer would also be extremely welcome.
> 
> 
> Be happy,
> Geoff



I have had that error very occasionally, but have never associated it to battery levels.  Like Robin, my meter has lasted pretty well for charge.

To be clear, I usually connect my meter to my laptop each morning, in order to download and save the last 24 hours data.  Yes, I am a data monster!  The impact of which is it receives a charge each day.

In your shoes, I would connect the reader to your laptop and view the graphs, then download the data, looking for material gaps in the data.  I would be unconcerned to be missing the odd 15 minute, background reading or two, but if there were material gaps I would contact Abbott.

How often have you topped up your meter?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 2, 2016)

I have connected it to my laptop twice since I applied the sensor. I have charged the reader twice since its initial charge. I think that plugging it in to my laptop every morning might be the way to go from tomorrow morning. Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 3, 2016)

It would appear that the sensor has finally had enough of me. It is refusing to say anything other than LO. I have just contacted Abbott and spoken to a very helpful gentleman in Warsaw, Poland. Yet another sensor is now en route to me. I will of course not discard the faulty unit as I did with my previous faulty one. I will plug another one in tonight and be back up and running with it this evening. From my initial starter pack purchase both sensors have not lasted the whole 14 days. A pity really because I really can get on with the system


----------



## Well.legless.69 (May 3, 2016)

I had this Abbott said it was faulty and sent another and I had to send faulty one back


----------



## DeusXM (May 3, 2016)

This will probably cause you to freak out, but if you click on the settings cog in the top right, scroll down to System Status, and then choose Event Log, you might be surprised at what is actually going on behind the scenes.

I've got a whole bunch of Er9 978s, Er9 981s, 51s, 46s, and all sorts of other things too.

What's particularly intriguing is I have a whole bunch of error codes from October 2014.

I didn't get my reader until December 2015.


----------



## Annette (May 3, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> What's particularly intriguing is I have a whole bunch of error codes from October 2014.


Ditto me  which makes me suspect its the software not anything screwy from abbott.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 3, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> This will probably cause you to freak out, but if you click on the settings cog in the top right, scroll down to System Status, and then choose Event Log, you might be surprised at what is actually going on behind the scenes.
> 
> I've got a whole bunch of Er9 978s, Er9 981s, 51s, 46s, and all sorts of other things too.
> 
> ...





I've just checked and yes I've got absolutely rafts of them. The chap at Abbott (based in Krakow, Poland) was really decent. He just casually ran through a checklist of user errors to establish I hadn't actually stuck the sensor in the middle of my forehead to look like a mooncat. They are sending a replacement.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> ...to establish I hadn't actually stuck the sensor in the middle of my forehead to look like a mooncat...


C'mon, I bet that was the point where you realised what you had done wrong, but daren't admit it!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> C'mon, I bet that was the point where you realised what you had done wrong, but daren't admit it!




You know something, no matter how I try to cover stuff up even by pretending to be a hippy some smart Alec always rumbles me? It just ain't fair


----------

